# Image Dynamics XS65 Components



## Subirex09 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey Guys, selling a used set of XS65 Components, Mint. If you want to buy them through the forum instead, pm me and we can close the deal here.

I can also get you better pics if you pm me with an email.

I can do a bit better than the ebay price if we close it here as well because I had to account for their high fees.

Image Dynamics XS65 Components 622535684526 | eBay


----------



## Subirex09 (Nov 20, 2009)

Bump, I am willing to do 325 shipped to diyma members.


----------



## ewffan (Oct 20, 2005)

still have these ?


----------



## Subirex09 (Nov 20, 2009)

Sure do, updated my pics on ebay yesterday, firm on 325 shipped though to diyma members, paypal email is [email protected]


----------



## Subirex09 (Nov 20, 2009)

Bump it


----------



## Subirex09 (Nov 20, 2009)

Bump again.

Willing to drop the price to 300 shipped for DIYMA members!


----------



## ewffan (Oct 20, 2005)

Subirex09 said:


> Bump again.
> 
> Willing to drop the price to 300 shipped for DIYMA members!


Pm sent,,,


----------



## Subirex09 (Nov 20, 2009)

300 shipped DIYMA members, last potential sale fell through.


----------



## Subirex09 (Nov 20, 2009)

Bump it, no pending sale any more


----------



## Subirex09 (Nov 20, 2009)

Bump


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

Good price with the crossovers, I love my set. You'd probably get better results in the classifieds section directly fyi.


----------



## Subirex09 (Nov 20, 2009)

Agreed, but I don't have enough posts on the forum, and don't want to pay to be able to sell one item. 

Thanks for the bump, theae are awesome, the set I am keeping I am going to run coaxially so my time alignment will work more accurately : ). Plus the tweets are so big, I can't install them in the sti sailpanels without customizing the whole things which I don't want to do, nor pay for. Hope they still sound excellent.


----------



## Alexthaking89 (Jan 11, 2015)

If you would just hold these till Thursday I will for sure buy them. Im from eBay


----------

